# bcrelay option in poptop



## miha (Oct 25, 2009)

I want to make broadcast packets go through ppp when connected to poptop server. Obviously, bcrelay option is responsable for that.And in Debian it works fine, but with FreeBSD 7.1-release i have a problem 
package version of poptop dosn't support this options at all. So, command
'pptpd -b rl0' just produce the list of options and the daemon dosn't start
Now let's see what we have with the port. Unfortunatly, 'make config' says that this port dosn't support option to compile. Therefore i add to Makefile
CONFIGURE_ARGS+= --enable-bcrelay
Now i see broadcast support while compiling the port and 'pptpd -b rl0' accepts the options, but the daemon still dosn't start because of bcrelay execution file absence.
Would you please help me with bcrelay installing?


----------



## aragon (Oct 25, 2009)

That sounds like proxy arp?  FWIW, it works fine in net/mpd5.


----------



## miha (Oct 25, 2009)

Yes, they say that it's sufficiently to use proxyarp in mpd, but it isn't so with poptop. AFAIK, bcrelay and proxyarp are quite different things


----------

